
The Rio Games Were an Unjustifiable Human Disaster, and So Are the Olympics - imartin2k
https://sports.vice.com/en_us/article/the-rio-games-were-an-unjustifiable-human-disaster-and-so-are-the-olympics
======
gcb0
but a profitable one. they just did the games under a close-to-dictatorial
state and nobody on the international media cared the slightest. just business
as usual.

